# Problem with boost on a 89 200 Quattro Turbo



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody might know why I have no boost and the check engine light comes on around 3300 rpm's I have checked the air temperature sensor and I have checked the system for leaks. Help me out!


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Problem with boost on a 89 200 Quattro Turbo (audiguy06)*

Knock sensor or O2 sensor? Pull your codes!!! explained here 
http://www.sjmautotechnik.com/....html


----------



## audiguy06 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Problem with boost on a 89 200 Quattro Turbo (yodasfro)*

Thanks for the help... I think its a knock sensor.


----------

